Ask HN: How to Buy America Stock from Nigeria? - xkbd
======
segmondy
Contact a Nigerian broker. Nigeria has a stock market, if anyone knows how to
trade and buy American stocks from there, they do.

~~~
chatmasta
If you’re having trouble finding one, check your spam folder. You’ll be
surprised how many generous offers you might find!

------
zerr
Through broker companies?

~~~
xkbd
Examples? Most of them are not offering such service.

~~~
nicholas73
Maybe Interactive Brokers can do it, though Nigeria was not explicitly listed.
Also IB is geared for traders and has a $10 monthly fee (less commissions
paid) if your account is under $100k USD. $10k minimum to open account.

~~~
xkbd
Thank you, I will check them out.

